# The Dog Daze of Riding....



## Trekchick (Sep 15, 2009)

My summer of riding has been relatively uneventful, without much time to explore new trails, dunno why, but it is what it is.
 Then came the puppy.......
A puppy adopted me about 4-5 weeks ago, which the vet determined to be 14 weeks old on August 26th, so he's just about 16 weeks old now.....
DH has taken his sweet time getting used to the idea of having a dog around, especially one that is most definitely rott, but this past weekend was a big step.  On Saturday morning as we were getting loaded up for a ride,  the puppy was bouncing all over.  DH says,"we should take him along."  I'm thinking not such a good idea since he's just healed from a broken paw and has young developing hips, but DH urged on.
We took Jester on the ride, but shortened our planned ride considerably to make sure we didn't over do it.  Taking turns with one of us leading and one of us following, ........

JESTER LOVED IT!












We took extra water and a disposable cup to give him frequent drinks.....which he lapped up eagerly...





We stopped at the Clam River for an extra long break to let him get a refreshing drink and take a quick dip.
He really isn't fond of water, so he only waded a little bit...






He went nuts this morning when he saw me load up my stuff to ride again, so I'm guessing he's going to be my mt bike buddy for the duration, but he's going to have to wait until next year so we make sure he's developed enough to avoid hurting him.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 15, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## severine (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, he's gotten so big!!! That's so cool, TC! That pup came into your life for a reason and it looks like he's making himself comfy.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup Severine, on all accounts.  He's made a profound impact in my life on many fronts.
I guess you can say I have puppy foot prints on my heart.

As for his size, still waiting for the test results, but we're thinking he's Rott and Lab mix.  which means he'll be significantly larger than we anticipated.

In the words of Brody(IIRC)
I think we need a bigger boat!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool TC!  I'm glad the dog is integrating into your life nicely. :beer:


----------



## billski (Sep 15, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> My summer of riding has been relatively uneventful, without much time to explore new trails, dunno why, but it is what it is.
> Then came the puppy.......
> A puppy adopted me about 4-5 weeks ago, which the vet determined to be 14 weeks old on August 26th, so he's just about 16 weeks old now.....
> DH has taken his sweet time getting used to the idea of having a dog around, especially one that is most definitely rott, but this past weekend was a big step. On Saturday morning as we were getting loaded up for a ride, the puppy was bouncing all over. DH says,"we should take him along." I'm thinking not such a good idea since he's just healed from a broken paw and has young developing hips, but DH urged on.
> ...


 
Hmm, first time I've seen a bike with a cupholder   

Be careful he doesn't see a pack of road bikes.  Given his instinct to "run with pack" you might not see him again!

Glad he enjoys the "ride"!!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 15, 2009)

Bill, you should see how long the straw is so I can drink from the cup while I ride!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Bill, you should see how long the straw is so I can drink from the cup while I ride!!!



I saw that pic on FB before here and was wondering WTF was up with the cup.

You might be on to something with the long straw though.


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 15, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Makes me want a trail dog.


----------



## JD (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks just like my pup did 14.5 years sgo.  May you be as lucky as we have been with our Ol' Dog...Still chuggin'.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to next summer when he's fully developed and able to ride with me on a regular basis.  
One thing I'm going to invest in is a collapsable water dish so we don't have to struggle with getting his nose into a disposable cup.  In fact, I'm not so sure that his grown up nose will fit into a disposable cup.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'm really looking forward to next summer when he's fully developed and able to ride with me on a regular basis.
> One thing I'm going to invest in is a collapsable water dish so we don't have to struggle with getting his nose into a disposable cup.  In fact, I'm not so sure that his grown up nose will fit into a disposable cup.



Do you wear a hydration pack?    I use that to water the dog.   he likes it to.  I just sit on the bike,squirt the water out and he laps it up.      My dog is nine and to old to ride with the crew.  he wines like a baby when I suit up and dont take him.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 16, 2009)

We tried to water him out of the hydration pack but he wasn't bright enough to "get it" just yet.


----------

